# HELP! Ceratogyrus darlingi sling in critical condition!



## Driller64 (Apr 13, 2014)

I first saw my 1/2" C. darlingi sling in a death curl position in the morning. Panicked, I blew on it and it sprung to life, acting as if it had never been in death curl. Thinking it was from dehydration, I sprayed some water in its cage and put a roach in the cage as well to see if it would eat it. I also dug another starter burrow in case stress was the problem, although it never used any burrows I or it dug. Neither helped, as throughout the morning it kept going into this same death curl position, with the same result: blowing on it or disturbing it while in this position brings it back to life. I was gone from my house for the majority of the day, so I did not have a chance to constantly disturb it. When I got home, it was in a semi death curl position, standing on its tippy toes. I blew on it, and it sprang to life as before. Fed up, it opened its cage and sprayed a large amount of water into it. Oddly, this seemed to make things worse, as if I disturbed it while it was in this position now it did not move. Using a spare deli cup as an ICU, I prepared a wet tissue and placed the sling inside the ICU. My hands were shaking (for reasons which you could probably imagine) so it was difficult to put the sling inside. It is currently sitting inside the ICU, in a death curl. 

Cage conditions: Deli cup with bone dry substrate, filled nearly to the top as C. darlingi is a burrowing species. It has had three burrows, two of which I have dug myself. It used none of them. Here is a picture: 







It have had it for around two and a half months. It has never molted. I bought it from Jamie's Tarantulas and it was pretty hardy up until today, obviously. It has been refusing food recently. 

I have been doing gardening activities recently so couldn't it have been poisoned by some sort of chemical I had handled. It is probable since I made an attempt to feed it recently that didn't go so well so I had to remove the prey. 







PLEASE HELP IT!

Update: As you can see in the picture, it has gotten to its feet and is no longer in a death curl. THEN THERE STILL IS HOPE!


----------



## Lacey (Apr 13, 2014)

One of my Darlingi slings was stuck in the mail for two weeks and it came to me in a death curl, still standing back up when I nudged it but definitely on the brink of passing. I put aside the enclosure I originally planned to put the little one in and made a new one, same size but with warm and moist substrate. I also put in a small water dish. I kept the enclosure warm by keeping it close to my beardie tank. I kept a close eye on it, I actually found it in a death curl with its mouth on the water dish (heartbreaking) but after two full days in the "ICU", she was totally fine! 

I suspect your little one may be dehydrated though, add a water dish to her enclosure and keep me updated on her!

** Put her in the ICU now and monitor her for the next few hours.


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 13, 2014)

Speedy (as I have named the sling) has moved from its original position in the photo and is now in the "cowering in fear" pose. I think maybe it should think about the fear it just inflicted upon me!


----------



## cold blood (Apr 13, 2014)

I would suggest putting the vent holes above the substrate or removing enough sub so that the ones there are doing something. It may just have very restricted airflow issues, since there is very little air space between the sub and the top.  If the only useable airholes are in the top, it can cause the humidity to fall quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 13, 2014)

So let me get this straight. After all you've put your other slings through in the past, you see this one in what you thought was a death curl and your solution was to blow on it (because tarantulas _love_ that) and then put in a roach with what by now was probably a pretty stressed sling? Then you filled it's enclosure with water after even more harrassment...I really can't even. That poor sling. You can certainly try an ICU but if you do, put it in a warm, dark place and leave.it.alone. Stop poking, stop prodding, stop blowing...This does not apply to just spiders: harassing any animal you think might be sick is going to stress it out and make it worse.

[YOUTUBE]VP5HA2V6pIw[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## awiec (Apr 13, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Speedy (as I have named the sling) has moved from its original position in the photo and is now in the "cowering in fear" pose. I think maybe it should think about the fear it just inflicted upon me!


Put it in an ICU for a day or two and quit blowing on it, you're stressing the thing out. As far I know none of my T's have ever had an issue with my fertilization of my plants (not in their cage of course), I do wait a day before I touch any of their food and wash my hands. Just be more cautious in the future, darlingis are pretty tough so it should pull through.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 14, 2014)

Like cold blood said, air holes that are BELOW the substrate aren't doing any good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 14, 2014)

"Speedy" has been moving around the ICU and is back on its feet. I think I will give it a few more hours in the ICU before transferring it out to its enclosure. I will also put some air holes above the substrate as suggested.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Apr 14, 2014)

Spiders east and southern Africa need relatively dry substrate and ample ventilation.  They can't take moist, stuffy cages.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 14, 2014)

Unfortunately, in the evening, after most of the day had passed, Speedy began going into the death curl position once more, earning it another trip to the ICU. I will do what I can, I will change the substrate in its container if there is some sort of poison in it. If it pulls through once more, I will leave it longer in the ICU so it can hydrate itself further. Also taking Belle Fury's advice, I did not disturb it beyond a small tap on its enclosure to see if Speedy was still alive. I sure hope it can pull through once more


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 15, 2014)

Are you sure it's a death curl?  I can't tell anything from your picture of earlier.


----------



## Lacey (Apr 15, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Unfortunately, in the evening, after most of the day had passed, Speedy began going into the death curl position once more, earning it another trip to the ICU.


Don't move it back and forth between its enclosure and the ICU, the stress from that alone will kill the poor thing. I'm sorry Speedy's not doing well, put him in the ICU and LEAVE him there. If he starts looking better, I would keep him in there for the rest of the day/ until the morning before moving him back.


----------



## Tomoran (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, I hesitated before responding to this post, but I feel that I have to speak up. I mean absolutely *no* disrespect, and this is in no way meant to be an attack, but perhaps you should refrain from buying any more Ts for a while. I know you mean well, and you're obviously interested in them, but you appear to be lacking the maturity to correctly tend to these animals' needs.  Despite being on the boards for months, and having volumes worth of current information at your fingertips, you seem to consistently make beginner (and sometimes logic-defying) mistakes that jeopardize your animals. If I remember correctly, you have already lost at least a couple, and your biography states: “I'm just getting into the tarantula hobby... And I am already failing miserably in it  “  That's very telling. 

Obviously, every hobby has a learning curve, but the problem with this hobby is that when you mess up, animals can die. For example, you think your C. darlingi sling may be ill, so you blow on it, spray it, dump a prey item in with it, and finally move it...twice. The fact that your first two solutions are two things all Ts HATE shows that you lack the basic instincts needed for this hobby. And, if you think the T is near death, why on earth would you put a roach in with it? It just doesn't make sense.

Perhaps there are natural reasons for your animals dying and falling ill that have nothing to do with you. Slings can obviously be fragile, and lord knows many experienced keepers have lost some. However, when reading your posts and how you present yourself and your abilities, it's easy to imagine that these issues have been created by the quality of care. Perhaps it's just bad luck, but your reaction to your potentially sick T can make one think that it's more than that.

I do hope that your C. darlingi pulls through, and that your other Ts continue to thrive. And again, my intent isn't to attack you; I'm just making an observation. I encourage you to take it slow and stick with the ones you have for a while until things come more naturally. Raise the ones you have to adulthood before picking up any more, and in the meantime, keep reading up. The hobby isn't going anywhere.

Reactions: Like 12 | Wow 1


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 15, 2014)

Speedy is on its back in the ICU now. Could it have just been in premolt? That makes sense.. I suppose? Anyway, will not disturb it and see what happens. What do I have to lose, anyway?


----------



## awiec (Apr 15, 2014)

Given how stressed it is, I suggest leaving the ICU in a nice dark closet for about 2 days and then maybe shine a small light to get a look at it, don't bother it, just look at it. If it seems to be doing better leave it in there for a little more then put it back in the enclosure. The only thing you have to loose is the spider and that's not fair to it; all you can do is just leave it alone for now and hope it pulls through.


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 15, 2014)

Everything I was goin to say was already said by Tomoran, so I won't chime in with it to avoid looking like I'm harping or ganging up on you. Just wanted to tell you good luck and I wish your T the best. I hope it recovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 16, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Speedy is on its back in the ICU now. Could it have just been in premolt? That makes sense.. I suppose? Anyway, will not disturb it and see what happens. What do I have to lose, anyway?


17 hours later, Speedy has still made no progress in its "molt". I fear it may be time to lay Speedy to rest if its condition does not improve.


----------



## awiec (Apr 16, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> 17 hours later, Speedy has still made no progress in its "molt". I fear it may be time to lay Speedy to rest if its condition does not improve.


 You can try giving it water via a water dropper, but if its going to die then let it do it in peace.


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 18, 2014)

I am not sure but I think Speedy has passed into the next life. I am not sure because two of its legs are pointing up in the air rather than being in a death curl. It is probably just a still functioning ganglion in its otherwise shut down body. R.I.P SPEEDY :cry:

Following Tomoran's advice, I will try to refrain from buying any more tarantulas for a while. The most I will buy is maybe another Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens to have a breeding pair. They are extremely hardy in my limited experience so it should not be hard to keep alive. Wish me luck in the rest of my journey through the hobby!


----------



## LordWaffle (Apr 18, 2014)

C darlingi is also very hardy. As is Lasiodora parahybana and G rosea. You need to take a lesson from this. Buying "just one more" is not a lesson. Especially if you think buying two spiderlings automatically gets you a breeding pair. Slow down. Learn from your mistakes. Getting more tarantulas can wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kat Graves (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Driller,
     I am very sorry for your loss, and I'm sure you did everything you thought was right at the time to save your little T. My suggestion would be for you to buy The Tarantula Keeper's Guide, and read it thoroughly before you buy any more Ts. It is a fantastic resource, full of information, and extra links for more specialized care. It is recommended by almost every professional out there. You can find it on Amazon for pretty cheap. I hope your T experiences are better in the future for yourself, and any of your animals.


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 18, 2014)

I already bought the Tarantula Keepers Guide. Agreed, it is very useful and packed with lots of care tips


----------



## viper69 (Apr 19, 2014)

Tomoran said:


> Okay, I hesitated before responding to this post, but I feel that I have to speak up. I mean absolutely *no* disrespect, and this is in no way meant to be an attack, but perhaps you should refrain from buying any more Ts for a while. I know you mean well, and you're obviously interested in them, but you appear to be lacking the maturity to correctly tend to these animals' needs.  Despite being on the boards for months, and having volumes worth of current information at your fingertips, you seem to consistently make beginner (and sometimes logic-defying) mistakes that jeopardize your animals. If I remember correctly, you have already lost at least a couple, and your biography states: “I'm just getting into the tarantula hobby... And I am already failing miserably in it  “  That's very telling.
> 
> Obviously, every hobby has a learning curve, but the problem with this hobby is that when you mess up, animals can die. For example, you think your C. darlingi sling may be ill, so you blow on it, spray it, dump a prey item in with it, and finally move it...twice. The fact that your first two solutions are two things all Ts HATE shows that you lack the basic instincts needed for this hobby. And, if you think the T is near death, why on earth would you put a roach in with it? It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more with this post, about time someone told him this on behalf of the Ts that continually die in this owner's hands or have problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 19, 2014)

Now that you do have the TKG, read that thing until it is worn out, dog ear pages if you need to. Keep whatever you have left alive for the next 8-12 months then sit and think really hard about if you can handle a new spider. Since you just had what I would consider a T that is pretty hard to mess up care wise, you should go for juviniles or slings that are 1.5 inch + as you have not gained the experience to care for something more small and fragile. Phormictopus, Grammostola and Aphonopelma are all T genus that are pretty hard to kill with Phormictopus being the fastest growing but can be defensive. I base my potential T purchase on 3 main things which you should do as well given your record. 

1. *The most important thing*: Can I provide it with the proper care? As much as I would like an H.mac I don't feel comfortable enough having one just yet, perhaps when I've raised my pokies up some more, I may feel more ready. There is kind of a graduation of T levels like if you want a pokie you start with an avic then move to psalmos and taps, and then a more "chill" OW or more "chill" pokie. Also if the required temp and humidity levels can be met, some T's thrive better at lower temps than others, as my room is all one temp, I wouldn't be able to meet those species needs. Research is the most important thing, I do searches on this board as the oldest threads are usually the best or I will PM someone who seems to be good at raising/breeding a species I am interested in.

2. Can I afford it? Most T's are not that pricey, my bf does have a P.metallica but I intend on breeding a few of my T's to help pay for its initial cost. And where the heck will I get it? I prefer to get stuff locally, of course there are things that I can't get at my local show so then it goes into how many T's do I have to order to make it worth my while to order online.

3. Is it interesting/ fill a void in my collection? Lets face it, if you don't find a pet interesting you are less likely to provide optimal care, all of my T's have their own look and personalities and growth rate so I am never bored. I also try to get a species of a different genus I have never had before, pamphs and phormics are somewhat similar but are different enough to be very interesting to me.

Perhaps this method won't work for you but it has seemed to work for me, as all of my T's eat normally, molt well and will indulge me a bit with popping out of their hides once a week.


----------



## Keith B (Apr 19, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Following Tomoran's advice, I will try to refrain from buying any more tarantulas for a while. The most I will buy is maybe another Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens to have a breeding pair.


That would be beating unbelievable odds to have an unsexed sling, buy another unsexed sling, and wind up with a properly aged male and female.  You are far from the experience needed to be breeding tarantulas at this time.  You have lost 4 out of 9 slings.  How are you going to handle 250 C. cyaneopubescen slings?  _Please_ think responsibly before making any more brash decisions.  I've seen you shopping around for tarantula after tarantula without being able to handle the ones you currently have.  You need to take your time and get experience consistently raising slings successfully to adults, before even considering more advanced objectives.  It seems you are generalizing care for all of them when they have individual needs, and making very basic mistakes that TKG should have taught you not to make.  That is my added observation to the ones already mentioned.  Learn your lesson and slow down.  Look into specific care for the tarantulas you already have.

EDIT:  Since someone mentioned your profile, I couldn't help but notice your interests. Please don't "scare people with tarantulas" either.  We want people to enjoy spiders, not fear them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 19, 2014)

Keith B said:


> EDIT:  Since someone mentioned your profile, I couldn't help but notice your interests. Please don't "scare people with tarantulas" either.  We want people to enjoy spiders, not fear them.


This scaring people with a live animal bit is what pushed me into the hobby.   I had only recently been educated a bit about t's and was still at the tail end of my phobia when a college kid who lived next door came over with a mature female G. rosea.   He went on to brag about how he was going to throw it at his roommate to "scare the hell out of him", all the while thinking he had a magnificent idea.  Until I refused to give it back and scolded him about his irresponsible and selfish behavior...then asked him to leave...without the t.  I set up an empty aquarium and have had her ever since, 14 years now.   Had I not been home that day, it would have been her last. 

You are mature enough to have t's when you are able to not only respect and care for them yourself properly, but also have the courage/knowledge to educate and reduce the fear factor in others around you, as apposed to enjoying or encouraging it.

You're young, in what will seem like no time at all it will be a year later and you can re-evaluate your t situation again.  Right now I agree, you should concentrate on keeping the ones you have in the best conditions possible, and helping them flourish.   IMO you started very fast, I'd pull back on the reins and enjoy the hobby (especially the little things), in 10 years you may be giving the same advice you are getting if you are still as into it as you are now.   Good luck man.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 21, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


>


This is indicative that you do care about your T's but just didn't have the proper knowledge in how to take care of them. I feel that you will do well in the hobby if you just take it slow, and make sure you have a basic knowledge of what care is needed for any new/current species you will get/have.


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


>


BTW, this is the first of my T's I have laid to rest in this fashion. The other ones I had to throw out because my Mom didn't want tarantulas buried in the yard. However since Speedy was small, I figured she would let it go this time. 

P.S: I did confirm it was dead before laying it to rest, as mold was beginning to grow on its body


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss. It's obvious that you cared about Speedy.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 21, 2014)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> I am sorry for your loss. It's obvious that you cared about Speedy.


Do I detect  hint of sarcasm?


----------



## Driller64 (Apr 21, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Do I detect  hint of sarcasm?


I don't


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Apr 21, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Do I detect  hint of sarcasm?


No, not at all.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Apr 21, 2014)

tarantulagirl10 said:


> No, not at all.


I am still detecting it lol. Curse my suspicious nature.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 22, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I am still detecting it lol. Curse my suspicious nature.


Ever see the Simpsons where Professor Frink invents the sarcasm detector.  When comic book guy speaks it goes crazy with Frink exclaiming "whoa, this baby is off the charts" right before it blows up due to sarcasm overload.....lol.  Sorry, all this sarcasm speak just kept that scene repeating in my head.   teehee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (May 5, 2014)

As you may have noticed, I have been on the site less frequently than usual. This is because I have decided to completely abstain from tarantula buying for a while after this recent tragedy and focus on keeping the ones I have alive. Thus, I really do not have any reason to be on the site. Anyway, being on the site will tempt me to buy more T's . I have been focusing on other hobbies of mine, such as plants. I am going to be not buying T's for possibly the whole year, so don't expect me to be on the site often f a long time.

EDIT: Even being on the site to post this has brought back the T itch. MUST.... RESIST....

EDIT OF EDIT: My attempts to suppress the itch are not working. I'm already on Swifts Inverts, seeing what's available. It's just window shopping, okay?


----------



## pyro fiend (May 5, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> EDIT: Even being on the site to post this has brought back the T itch. MUST.... RESIST....
> 
> EDIT OF EDIT: My attempts to suppress the itch are not working. I'm already on Swifts Inverts, seeing what's available. It's just window shopping, okay?


Are you TRYING to get everyone riled up?  Now im not trying to be a total ay hole.. but CMON man... im new to T's too. But cmon.. do ur research... dont just impulse buy.. infact i wouldnt buy at all in your shoes..

Ill admit iv had my noobie moments.. tbh i studdied many species over a yr. and decided a too 10 list of what i think i can start with.. picked out 3 and then after i payed i started 2nd guessing myself (as im sure some remember) ... and then after a short time my a.avic being a verry grounded arboreal made me go into a panic too (noone ik kept aboreals)   and i got over it moved on down my list after basic care for a few months.. now ill soon have 8/10 and my peraonal goal now... keep them till adults befor advancing... 

tbh i think this is how you should go as well.. i come here for knowledge.. insight and to learn and see how others are fairing..  heck half the time when poec comments.. i gota get out a pen and pad and take notes so i know if/when something comes up how to go about it..and not risk my T's.if you cant control yourself just by updating...  does it realy seem like your interested in the well being of the animals..


Sorry man im not saying to give up and sell your T's.. im not saying you should never own an animal.. but man to man, keeper to keeper. I think you need to slow down and mature a little more befor advancing with any animals...

Sent from my SCH-R530C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa (May 5, 2014)

A good interest in the hobby is great, it's the basis for any hobby really...but remember your dealing with living creatures here...if you take up guitar (for example) you can put a guitar up in the loft for ten years after two months of wanting to play and the guitar will still be there just as it was....not the case with Ts. What you're doing is harming  another living thing with you're own immaturity. I'm not trying to be harsh here or simply putting you down as we were all new to the hobby once...(I've worked with exotics and kept exotics for over ten years and still consider myself new compared to some people I've met) and as a couple of people have said we are all learning constantly from each other so log on and read everything you can, staying away from the site in case you feel the urge to buy something is the wrong thing to do as when you do buy something you will be in the same boat as before. Read up on a species and when you feel ready to buy one come on here and show everyone pictures of your setup for comments/care guides etc BEFORE you buy your T. The hobby is so much more enjoyable when you aren't worried everyday about the health of your T and you can sit back and watch them grow and flourish. Above all remember we don't have T's because they are like ordinary pets...Ts don't want interaction like a dog or cat and any interaction is likely to be stressful to them if you don't do it correctly and on their terms. Let's not forget that to most people in the outside world we in the hobby keep 8 legged giant killing machines that will eat your grandparents...the last thing we need is keepers out of their depth and news reports of someone having an OW escape and biting someone....the laws surrounding reptiles are only the way they are because of keepers....we don't want spiders going the same way!

IMO these animals (and all animals) have more right to be on this earth than any human ever has or will and if we choose to keep them then we should show them the respect they deserve....okay my hippie rant is over... I hope you stick with the hobby and take peoples advice on here....research research research and take things slow!! Never forget people  here are here to help....this isn't like the rest of the internet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokehound714 (May 5, 2014)

The best option above all when it comes to arachnids in general is just to leave them alone.  (well, usually, exceptions being an injury or obvious leaking of hemolymph)

 During a molt, it will take some time for a tarantula to begin acting normal.  They will act oddly, often seemingly injured or sick.  Some will take a week or longer to stop stretching.


 One thing about stress-  sometimes stress will overload a tarantula's brain, causing it to simply shut down.  Animals (including humans) can be killed by stress alone.  The feeling of warm breath on a tarantula simulates a large predator sniffing at it, this is EXTREMELY bad for all spiders.  During a molt, the organs have been enlarged, and are still recovering, stress at this time can be especially deadly.


----------



## Keith B (May 5, 2014)

By all means resist getting more T's, but you need to visit the forums.  Visiting the forums will be a good practice in self-control for you, since you couldn't resist over-intervening with your tarantulas in the past.  Resisting buying more is a similar itch, so you have two temptations to overcome.  Also, you need to dig into all of the old threads with the search tools to make sure you're not making any mistakes with your current T's.  There's lots of knowledge about the tarantulas you have on here you have access to.  Also re-read the Tarantula Keepers Guide cover to cover until you've practically memorized it.  You've made mistakes that are covered in the book, so fully understanding the book will have a profound impact on your future success.  Best of luck Driller.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oumriel (May 5, 2014)

This is my mom's account, I'm not allowed to have forum accounts yet because I'm only 11 but she said I could post here after reading about your C. darlingi getting sick. 
I'm sorry your tarantula died, I would be pretty sad if any of mine died.  I think your sling maybe was dehydrated.  You have to remember that little slings don't even have a drop worth of water in their tiny body and a drop of water can evaporate pretty fast.  You said that he was getting better when he was in your ICU container, I think you should have left it there for at least a few days rather than move it out when it was doing better and then back when it was getting sick again.  You shouldn't blow on  your tarantulas because they have little hairs all over their body for detecting vibrations. When you blow on them you are making all of those hairs move all at once and my mom says its like someone taking a can of air and pointing at your face. Not nice.    I don't think you should breed tarantulas until you know more about them. I want to breed them too but I was reading the other day about making different seasons happen to get them ready and to make the female lay an egg sack.  It looks like more work than just putting two spiders together and hoping it all works out.  I don't think you should buy any more tarantulas right now either. I looked on your profile and it says that three have died?  That's kind of a lot, you should read more about the species you have instead of buying more.
Dont be mad because I said that, it's just not a good thing when animals die because of something that could have been fixed.

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## Keith B (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> This is my mom's account, I'm not allowed to have forum accounts yet because I'm only 11 but she said I could post here after reading about your C. darlingi getting sick.
> I'm sorry your tarantula died, I would be pretty sad if any of mine died.  I think your sling maybe was dehydrated.  You have to remember that little slings don't even have a drop worth of water in their tiny body and a drop of water can evaporate pretty fast.  You said that he was getting better when he was in your ICU container, I think you should have left it there for at least a few days rather than move it out when it was doing better and then back when it was getting sick again.  You shouldn't blow on  your tarantulas because they have little hairs all over their body for detecting vibrations. When you blow on them you are making all of those hairs move all at once and my mom says its like someone taking a can of air and pointing at your face. Not nice.    I don't think you should breed tarantulas until you know more about them. I want to breed them too but I was reading the other day about making different seasons happen to get them ready and to make the female lay an egg sack.  It looks like more work than just putting two spiders together and hoping it all works out.  I don't think you should buy any more tarantulas right now either. I looked on your profile and it says that three have died?  That's kind of a lot, you should read more about the species you have instead of buying more.
> Dont be mad because I said that, it's just not a good thing when animals die because of something that could have been fixed.


Your maturity at only 11 years of age impresses me and my fiancee very much.  She insisted I pop on and praise you for such a great post.  You and your mom are a wonderful asset to this hobby.  Never stop learning. It sounds like you know so much already!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Oumriel (May 6, 2014)

Keith B said:


> You're maturity at only 11 years of age impresses me and my fiancee very much.  She insisted I pop on and praise you for such a great post.  You and your mom are a wonderful asset to this hobby.  Never stop learning. It sounds like you know so much already!


Thank you for the wonderful complement!  My daughter spent the better part of an hour writing that post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> This is my mom's account, I'm not allowed to have forum accounts yet because I'm only 11 but she said I could post here after reading about your C. darlingi getting sick.
> I'm sorry your tarantula died, I would be pretty sad if any of mine died.  I think your sling maybe was dehydrated.  You have to remember that little slings don't even have a drop worth of water in their tiny body and a drop of water can evaporate pretty fast.  You said that he was getting better when he was in your ICU container, I think you should have left it there for at least a few days rather than move it out when it was doing better and then back when it was getting sick again.  You shouldn't blow on  your tarantulas because they have little hairs all over their body for detecting vibrations. When you blow on them you are making all of those hairs move all at once and my mom says its like someone taking a can of air and pointing at your face. Not nice.    I don't think you should breed tarantulas until you know more about them. I want to breed them too but I was reading the other day about making different seasons happen to get them ready and to make the female lay an egg sack.  It looks like more work than just putting two spiders together and hoping it all works out.  I don't think you should buy any more tarantulas right now either. I looked on your profile and it says that three have died?  That's kind of a lot, you should read more about the species you have instead of buying more.
> Dont be mad because I said that, it's just not a good thing when animals die because of something that could have been fixed.


you are very mature for an eleven year old. And I agree with Keith; Your knowledge at this age exceeds more than most people I know! keep on keeping on!


----------



## Keith B (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> Thank you for the wonderful complement!  My daughter spent the better part of an hour writing that post.


It definitely gets our vote for cutest post of the year, especially when all of her points are very good


----------



## Driller64 (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> You said that he was getting better when he was in your ICU container, I think you should have left it there for at least a few days rather than move it out when it was doing better and then back when it was getting sick again.


I believe that was my mistake as well. I should have left it in the ICU for the whole day, rather than when I thought it was getting better. I probably kept it in there long enough for it gain a supply of water to keep itself going, not enough to keep it functioning on a more permanent level. 

Again, I am going to be completely abstaining from tarantula buying and the hobby in general for a while, and focusing on the ones I still have. To fill the void, I am also focusing on other hobbies of mine, such as cacti. In fact, I planted a batch of Geohintonia mexicana seeds just yesterday. I hope they actually germinate this time unlike this one batch of Aztekium hintonii seeds I planted two weeks ago which I threw out yesterday


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> Thank you for the wonderful complement!  My daughter spent the better part of an hour writing that post.


She has better spelling, grammar, and punctuation than most teenagers and adults I know.  She must do well in school and I'm guessing she reads a lot as well


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

I just read through 4 pages of...advice given and some very nice post from a very young hobbyist, which makes me wonder why so many ADULTS lack the common sense that that teenager shows!

I'm the first to admit that I dove straight in, my collection grew very quickly and I started right away with a juvenile P. irminia. Never once have I asked for advice on this board and NOT accepted it. In fact, it's what helped me become better - aside the fact that I do research a whole lot in my free time and did so for a freaking year before I got my first T. 

So, a sling isn't an adult tarantula, but it is very easy to take care of and raise if one follow's advice given, or finds some way that seemingly works like a char for them, while not putting the tarantula in distress. All the time fuzzing over a tiny sling, poking, prodding and even blowing on it makes me cringe! I've some videos up in which I do prod this or that specimen, but always for a reason, never for fun and most importantly: I leave them alone and just watch them aside the vid. 

After reading all this I'm going to ask your: Do you think you have the necessary patience that this hobby requires? 

Don't get me wrong, I can be stubborn, I can be impatient, too. But never at the expense of an animal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oumriel (May 6, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> She has better spelling, grammar, and punctuation than most teenagers and adults I know.  She must do well in school and I'm guessing she reads a lot as well


Thank you! She does read a lot and we home school, so I get to take advantage of her interests and give her credit for assignments that might otherwise not be seen as an assignment.  She did not know how to spell " dehydrate or vibrations" but she looked them up. She asked me to read it a few times as she was making corrections. She wanted to make sure that it didn't sound mean and before she went to bed she said "I hope he doesn't get mad because I said he shouldn't get another tarantula."  How many people worry about hurting someone elses feelings when they post a comment?  I found it to be an interesting statement and I have been guilty of that as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 6, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> Thank you! She does read a lot and we home school, so I get to take advantage of her interests and give her credit for assignments that might otherwise not be seen as an assignment.  She did not know how to spell " dehydrate or vibrations" but she looked them up. She asked me to read it a few times as she was making corrections. She wanted to make sure that it didn't sound mean and before she went to bed she said "I hope he doesn't get mad because I said he shouldn't get another tarantula."  How many people worry about hurting someone elses feelings when they post a comment?  I found it to be an interesting statement and I have been guilty of that as well.


She sounds like she is very smart.  I have a feeling that is due to the fact that rather than getting thrown into a room full of 20 other kids all being taught at the same, slow snail's pace, she is getting one-on-one learning at her own pace through homeschooling. Sometimes I wish my parentshad done the same thing but if they had, I'd have never met my highschool sweetheart and fiancé :sarcasm: 

It's good also that she wanted to have someone check over her work - when I was younger and in school I wouldnt even check over my own, convinced that if I'd made a mistake that it wasn't worth the time lost to fix it. (I both used to and still do have a superiority complex  ). It says a lot of good things about her character that she was concerned about the feelings about someone that a lot of us would prefer to through a stick in their path if we saw them rollerblading :biggrin:

---------- Post added 05-06-2014 at 01:13 PM ----------

PS: The fact that she went to look up a word she didn't know rather than ask someone else should make *Viper69* pretty happy :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## klawfran3 (May 6, 2014)

Storm76 said:


> I just read through 4 pages of...advice given and some very nice post from a very young hobbyist, which makes me wonder why so many ADULTS lack the common sense that that teenager shows!
> 
> I'm the first to admit that I dove straight in, my collection grew very quickly and I started right away with a juvenile P. irminia. Never once have I asked for advice on this board and NOT accepted it. In fact, it's what helped me become better - aside the fact that I do research a whole lot in my free time and did so for a freaking year before I got my first T.
> 
> ...


This. I don't know HOW many times I messed up when I first started. All I know is that every bit of advice I've received has helped me get better in some way. I always try to listen to advice even if I don't want to, because the people who have been here longer usually know more.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Driller64 (May 7, 2014)

Oumriel said:


> She wanted to make sure that it didn't sound mean and before she went to bed she said "I hope he doesn't get mad because I said he shouldn't get another tarantula."


Tell her that I am not mad, In fact I agree with her. As much as I would like to get another tarantula, I think that I should raise the ones I have to adulthood or at least to a reasonable size (which should not be long since L. parahybana and C. cyaneopubecens are pretty fast growing), then talk about getting more.


http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1388

Sorry darlings, it looks like the day you and me will meet will have to wait 

---------- Post added 05-07-2014 at 12:37 PM ----------

I'm going to go a little off topic here and vent about something shortly after I posted my last post on this thread. I sent it from Film Appreciation, where we are watching Dr. No. I saw the part the with the tarantula and after it, I was silently fuming. Aside from thinking, "um.. that's not going to work", I hoped that they did not actually kill the spider. I mean, I have no problem with James Bond, but why is it that Hollywood must sensationalize harmless animals that "look scary" or "are evil"? All this does is encourage people to kill these poor spiders (among other animals) that don't deserve it! Was anyone else pissed off by this scene?


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Tell her that I am not mad, In fact I agree with her. As much as I would like to get another tarantula, I think that I should raise the ones I have to adulthood or at least to a reasonable size (which should not be long since L. parahybana and C. cyaneopubecens are pretty fast growing), then talk about getting more.
> 
> 
> http://petcenter.info/petcenterstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=1388
> ...


On the bright side there is a constant supply of them. My female who I believe is an adult at 4 inches I plan on breeding in a year or two when I have a place of my own. If I'm still kicking around here then there will be a little influx of them on this cite. If you don't kill any more, I have no qualms with sending you one along with another member who lost his collection to his daughter spraying raid on accident and his heater going out. I think you have the right mind set for this hobby; you have had a few rough steps, which its sad the spiders paid the price BUT all you can do is give your current ones the best life they can have.


----------



## Driller64 (May 7, 2014)

awiec said:


> If you don't kill any more, I have no qualms with sending you one


If I decide to buy from you, could you wait until they are 1"? I don't feel comfortable with handling anything under that after this incident.


----------



## cold blood (May 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> [/COLOR]I'm going to go a little off topic here and vent about something shortly after I posted my last post on this thread. I sent it from Film Appreciation, where we are watching Dr. No. I saw the part the with the tarantula and after it, I was silently fuming. Aside from thinking, "um.. that's not going to work", I hoped that they did not actually kill the spider. I mean, I have no problem with James Bond, but why is it that Hollywood must sensationalize harmless animals that "look scary" or "are evil"? All this does is encourage people to kill these poor spiders (among other animals) that don't deserve it! Was anyone else pissed off by this scene?


That movie is from 1962 and is even old for Bond...I believe it was the first James Bond movie....appreciate the film (and a young Sean Connery), that scene was part of the reason the t hobby was "born".   No one really knew jack about them back then other than they were big spiders that frightened a lot of people.  

Little known is that Sean Connery was an arachnophobe.  The scene was originally shot with a piece of glass between him and the t, but when it didn't look realistic enough, his stuntman Bob Simmons filled in.  Amazingly, some 20 years later Simmons admitted that that scene was "the scariest stunt [he] ever performed"...lmfao.   That t's name was "Rosie" btw.


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> If I decide to buy from you, could you wait until they are 1"? I don't feel comfortable with handling anything under that after this incident.


Shouldn't be an issue, even at .75 of an inch most are past that delicate stage of high mortality. Of course it will be a while before I can breed her as my step-father is not fond of spiders and just tolerates the ones I have. I don't think he can handle a bunch of spiderlings in the house.


----------



## Driller64 (May 7, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Little known is that Sean Connery was an arachnophobe.  The scene was originally shot with a piece of glass between him and the t, but when it didn't look realistic enough, his stuntman Bob Simmons filled in.  Amazingly, some 20 years later Simmons admitted that that scene was "the scariest stunt [he] ever performed"...lmfao.   That t's name was "Rosie" btw.


My Film Appreciation teacher actually told my class all this lol, he always tells us trivia about the movie after we watch it. But one of my questions still remains unanswered: did they actually kill the spider?! PLEASE tell me no!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> did they actually kill the spider?! PLEASE tell me no!!!!


I don't know for sure, but my guess is no.   Since the t is described as it and not they or them and it had a name...there is NO WAY that was done on the first take, especially with the fear running through the actors blood.   Plus the scene was completed by Connery, and done again by Simmons at least that second time.  I'm betting that spider didn't die...at least not during the making of the movie


----------



## LordWaffle (May 7, 2014)

awiec said:


> On the bright side there is a constant supply of them. My female who I believe is an adult at 4 inches I plan on breeding in a year or two when I have a place of my own. If I'm still kicking around here then there will be a little influx of them on this cite. If you don't kill any more, I have no qualms with sending you one along with another member who lost his collection to his daughter spraying raid on accident and his heater going out. I think you have the right mind set for this hobby; you have had a few rough steps, which its sad the spiders paid the price BUT all you can do is give your current ones the best life they can have.


If you have that mayn extra albiceps, I hae some extra cash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

LordWaffle said:


> If you have that mayn extra albiceps, I hae some extra cash


I was talking about C.darlingi as that is the T that the OP had that died. I wish I was swimming in those though


----------



## cold blood (May 7, 2014)

I just got my 2 albiceps    But I'm down for a darlingi, too.    And the king


----------



## awiec (May 7, 2014)

cold blood said:


> I just got my 2 albiceps    But I'm down for a darlingi, too.    And the king


The king will be ready soon, that seems impossible to kill too. So when you are ready for a more feisty OW driller, P.muticus is a nice choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (May 8, 2014)

awiec said:


> I was talking about C.darlingi as that is the T that the OP had that died. I wish I was swimming in those though


Oh, I thought you were talking about B. albiceps slings as that is what I posted a link to. But I guess I can handle a C. darlingi if they will be larger and thus easier to see if it escapes (which there is a high risk of because it's an Old World).


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 8, 2014)

awiec said:


> The king will be ready soon, that seems impossible to kill too. So when you are ready for a more feisty OW driller, P.muticus is a nice choice.


DO NOT ENCOURAGE HIM.

@Driller: DO NOT GET ANYMORE T's!!!!!! Did you forget that Ceratogys is a genus described as "hard to kill" and yet you managed it??? STOP BUYING TARANTULAS UNTIL YOU CAN HANDLE THE ONES YOU HAVE!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 8, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Oh, I thought you were talking about B. albiceps slings as that is what I posted a link to. But I guess I can handle a C. darlingi if they will be larger and thus easier to see if it escapes (which there is a high risk of because it's an Old World).


Not really, none of my OW have escaped nor have attempted to, I respect them for what they are and take all the precautions nessisary to ensure the T does not feel a need to flee or strike me. You don't seem to have much confidence after this incident so just care for the stuff you have for a few years to gain some confidence back. T keeping skills don't develop overnight.



CitizenNumber9 said:


> DO NOT ENCOURAGE HIM.
> 
> @Driller: DO NOT GET ANYMORE T's!!!!!! Did you forget that Ceratogys is a genus described as "hard to kill" and yet you managed it??? STOP BUYING TARANTULAS UNTIL YOU CAN HANDLE THE ONES YOU HAVE!


Calm down. I was not encouraging him. Just noting that when he goes a few years without killing anything, a P.muticus is a good hardy OW when he is ready for a more challenging OW.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 8, 2014)

awiec said:


> Calm down. I was not encouraging him. Just noting that when he goes a few years without killing anything, a P.muticus is a good hardy OW when he is ready for a more challenging OW.


Are you crazy???? YOU'RE WAVING HEROINE IN FRONT OF AN ADDICT 

In all seriousness though, please do not "get the urge" to buy a tarantula until you've raised a least one of the ones you have to adulthood (preferably all of them).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (May 8, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Are you crazy???? YOU'RE WAVING HEROINE IN FRONT OF AN ADDICT
> 
> In all seriousness though, please do not "get the urge" to buy a tarantula until you've raised a least one of the ones you have to adulthood (preferably all of them).


Wasn't doing that either. I have suggested numerous times along with everyone else that he needs to raise the stuff he has; without resorting to CAPS. Just sayin there is light at the end of the tunnel, once he masters his stuff he has a big world of T's waiting for him. I do agree that he should not get any more as he did kill a hardy species that is painfully simple to care for; he just happened to get a delicate sling and had no experience with delicate slings.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 8, 2014)

awiec said:


> Wasn't doing that either. I have suggested numerous times along with everyone else that he needs to raise the stuff he has; without resorting to CAPS. Just sayin there is light at the end of the tunnel, once he masters his stuff he has a big world of T's waiting for him. I do agree that he should not get any more as he did kill a hardy species that is painfully simple to care for; he just happened to get a delicate sling and had no experience with delicate slings.


I've just been in a CAPS kind of mood lately


----------



## Keith B (May 8, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I've just been in a CAPS kind of mood lately


Well then, CAPS OFF to all of you  >.<  Irresistible dork moment shared.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (May 8, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Well then, CAPS OFF to all of you  >.<  Irresistible dork moment shared.


*cringe* oh god not the puns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 8, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Well then, CAPS OFF to all of you  >.<  Irresistible dork moment shared.


 This is perfect xD


----------



## Keith B (May 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> *cringe* oh god not the puns.


I normally do not use puns ever but did for some reason sorry to PUNish you with that also sorry for my lack of PUNSuation and choice of bad spelling to use PUNS plurally when PUNctuation would've worked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Driller64 (May 8, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Well then, CAPS OFF to all of you  >.<  Irresistible dork moment shared.


Good lord *facepalm*


----------



## klawfran3 (May 8, 2014)

Keith B said:


> I normally do not use puns ever but did for some reason sorry to PUNish you with that also sorry for my lack of PUNSuation and choice of bad spelling to use PUNS plurally when PUNctuation would've worked


Ack the pain. please no more!


----------



## awiec (May 8, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> Ack the pain. please no more!


Suffering from a lung PUNcture?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (May 8, 2014)

Keith, I think they may be ready to PUNt you.


----------



## Keith B (May 8, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Keith, I think they may be ready to PUNt you.


Lol if people keep on dropping puns, I'll unintentionally be competing for the prestigious "Stupidest Thread Hijack Ever" Award

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (May 9, 2014)

meh its a _pun_ time tho ;D


----------



## awiec (May 9, 2014)

Keith B said:


> Lol if people keep on dropping puns, I'll unintentionally be competing for the prestigious "Stupidest Thread Hijack Ever" Award


I think the chanting of mature male still wins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (May 9, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Keith, I think they may be ready to PUNt you.


hisssssssssss


----------



## pyro fiend (May 9, 2014)

klawfran3 said:


> hisssssssssss


omg klaw u made me laugh out loud like literally.. XD and im at work so went from a nice quiet workplace with almost no calls.. to a retard laughing over seemingly nothing XD  im getting looks like i should be in one of those self snuggle jackets and in a fluffy room ;D



tho they are stating to get pun-believable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith B (May 9, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> omg klaw u made me laugh out loud like literally.. XD and im at work so went from a nice quiet workplace with almost no calls.. to a retard laughing over seemingly nothing XD  im getting looks like i should be in one of those self snuggle jackets and in a fluffy room ;D
> 
> 
> 
> tho they are stating to get pun-believable


I had a moment like that with some of the pictures of cats on a link someone shared.  Large list of cats and takes a while to get through, but a few of the photos had me bursting out loud.

Here it is:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/best-cat-pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (May 10, 2014)

Keith B said:


> I had a moment like that with some of the pictures of cats on a link someone shared.  Large list of cats and takes a while to get through, but a few of the photos had me bursting out loud.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/best-cat-pictures


These cat pictures are cutting edge. This changes everything….


----------



## Driller64 (May 12, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> In fact, I planted a batch of Geohintonia mexicana seeds just yesterday. I hope they actually germinate this time unlike this one batch of Aztekium hintonii seeds I planted two weeks ago which I threw out yesterday


Update on the G. mexicana seeds. Yesterday, I found that two of them had germinated. I will post a picture as soon as I get home from school.


----------



## Driller64 (May 12, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Update on the G. mexicana seeds. Yesterday, I found that two of them had germinated. I will post a picture as soon as I get home from school.









As you can see, a third one has also come up!


----------



## pyro fiend (May 13, 2014)

uhm pretty sure we got waaay off topic here..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 5, 2014)

I have thought it over a lot, and since all of my Ts seem to be in good health and steadily growing, once my GBB molts I think I will get another T. It will not be a sling obviously, I am thinking either another LP or a T of similar size and growth speed, such as A. geniculata. I have thought this out, and since I have room on my T desk for just one more before I have to think about investing in a shelf, why not?


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't know how bad/good of n idea it would be. I would post some pictures of your set ups to convince everyone that you know what you are doing now (if you care bout everyone's opinion). Other than that, having a few months of no deaths isn't that big of an accomplishment but it is a step in the right direction. I think an LP would be a good species.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 6, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> I don't know how bad/good of n idea it would be. I would post some pictures of your set ups to convince everyone that you know what you are doing now (if you care bout everyone's opinion). Other than that, having a few months of no deaths isn't that big of an accomplishment but it is a step in the right direction. I think an LP would be a good species.


Since I do not think you guys are, as Poec54 put it in one of his posts, "a bunch of nervous old ladies", here are the pictures of the setups of my Ts:

Zilla the LP







Velvet the GBB







Blondie the A. chalcodes




Fangs the A. anax




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 6, 2014)

Seriously though, two months with no deaths under your belt after losing so many T's to your lack of experience is nothing. You seem to have a need to ask for advice and then ignoring it. The advice you've been given was to not purchase any more T's until the ones you have have reached maturity. That's like a year down the road, or more even. The comment that most concerns me is your repeated use of phrases like "one more won't matter", "what have I got to lose" etc. there are literally lives hanging in the balance here: that's what is there to lose. For you I guess maybe YOU don't have anything to lose. The tarantulas on the other hand have everything to lose if you don't take the time to gain some experience before making more purchases.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't see the first two pics. The second two enclosures look good for the most part except that I would add more substrate to decrease the potential for injury due to a fall. That, or add an upside down sterilite container under the substrate to fill up most of the enclosure. Try attaching the sling enclosures again.


----------



## korg (Aug 6, 2014)

Start a new thread... no need to bump this old/unrelated post.


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Aug 6, 2014)

korg said:


> Start a new thread... no need to bump this old/unrelated post.


Bumping this thread is a good idea though, so that everyone who isn't familiar with Driller's antics can get up to speed before making an uninformed opinionated response.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## korg (Aug 6, 2014)

CitizenNumber9 said:


> Bumping this thread is a good idea though, so that everyone who isn't familiar with Driller's antics can get up to speed before making an uninformed opinionated response.


Is this person just going to post every question or issue they ever have in this thread to make sure people have "context?" Not a good policy. Post new topics in a new thread and include any background there if you think it's relevant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Aug 6, 2014)

Actually if you read the whole thread from start to finish it's not really off topic. IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Aug 6, 2014)

korg said:


> Is this person just going to post every question or issue they ever have in this thread to make sure people have "context?" Not a good policy. Post new topics in a new thread and include any background there if you think it's relevant.


And there is a good bit of background to include most of which I do not think he would like to rehash. Restarting this thread was good in this case. In almost all others, it would be ridiculous.


----------



## awiec (Aug 7, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Since I do not think you guys are, as Poec54 put it in one of his posts, "a bunch of nervous old ladies", here are the pictures of the setups of my Ts:
> 
> Zilla the LP
> 
> ...


The last two need more sub, I usually fill it to 3/4 full in most cases for my terrestrials. While you are making progress, 2 months with no deaths is not particularly impressive, you should still wait until next spring/summer before getting more. You still haven't experienced T keeping in the winter yet and you will get more in-tuned with your animals. An LP is not a bad choice but lets put this in prospective; I waited 4 months after I bought my 1st before I even entertained a thought about getting another and I've been keeping wild spiders since I was 4. A long deep thinking session is needed as A) You have a history of stressing your slings to death and B) You are a teenager (correct me if I am wrong) and thus have limited income and must follow your parents' wishes; I live at home too but I have a job that I use to support my animals so my parents' don't care that much about my spiders.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 7, 2014)

I agree with awiec except when u zoom on ur lp i seen its legs its small i think only your gbb has the proper amount of substrate..


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 7, 2014)

pyro fiend said:


> I agree with awiec except when u zoom on ur lp i seen its legs its small i think only your gbb has the proper amount of substrate..


It was scrunched up.


----------



## cold blood (Aug 7, 2014)

I love the little dalek...sweet!

I agree the Aphonopelmas need more sub.


----------



## Driller64 (Aug 8, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> It was scrunched up.


This is a better picture. As you see, she is over two inches now


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 8, 2014)

Still would personally fill it more thats like 2x dls. But u ded need to fill the other 2 up..


----------

